# Minirobot



## deniel144 (Jul 15, 2007)

hola 


soy nuevo en este foro les cuento
primero no se mucho (casi nada) de electronica y ahora quiero atreverme ha hacer un circuito y he elegido un mini robot seguidor de lineas aqui les dejo algunas fotos


[/URL]

ese es un lado haora mi duda es las resistencias variables la vi en otro foro que les ponian VR1 50 a una resistencia de 10k y vr2 de 500 a una resistencia de 2.2k quiero saber si igual funcionaria y ademas si las resistencias deben ser de 1/4 de waht.y si el sensor CNY 70 SE PUEDE REEMPLAZAR POR OTRO SI NO LLEGARA A CONSEGUIRLO.

desde ya gracias

saludos


----------



## 207324 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola: 

Es decir que quieres reemplazar los potenciometros por resistencias fijas???

Por lo que veo las resistencias son todas de 1/4W no te hagas drama por eso

El CNY70 es muy famoso si no lo consigues quiza puedas reemplazarlo por un ffototransistor y un led infrarrojo. Pero mejor tratta de conseguirlo

Saludos!!!


----------



## deniel144 (Jul 16, 2007)

ha ok vot a hacer todo lo posible para buscr el cny70 lo de las resistencia lo vi en otro circuito que le pusieron esas resistencias haora quiero preguntar si es conveniente o no


----------



## 207324 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola:

Mira sas resistencias puede que funcionen puede que no ¿Por que? esto se debe a que los transistores que consigas jamas seran de las mismas ganancias que los que se usaron para el diseño que te presentan (Y SI ES QUE HA SIDO PROBADO) entiendes. Y si le pones presets o potenciometros puedes tener la facilidad de regular la estabilidad y sensibilidad del circuito.

Si quieres probar hazlo en una protoboard total las resistencias no son muy caras y siempre te van a servir para otra batalla!!

TU dices que donde lo viiste cambiaron la VR1 por una 10K y a VR2 por una 2K2 noo??
Estas seguro o lo anotaste mal por que si te fijas la propporcionalidad de los valores noo es muy coherente.

De todas forms si estuviera biien puedes comprarte potenciometros aproximados a esos valores eso te lo digo por que siempre te va a hacer falta regular la sensibilidad del circuito por que es muy inestable con cualquier tipo de fuente de luz infrarroja se activa entiendes. Osea no es lo mismo que trabaje en la oscuridad a qque trabaje con la luz del sol.

Espero haberte ayudado

Suerte y sigue probando!!!


----------



## deniel144 (Jul 17, 2007)

ha ok entonces me quedo con las resistencia variables de 50 y 500 pero aqui va mi pregunta una resistencia variable es asi:




Entonces como tiene tres pines como lo conecto (ya que de esto no se nada) conecto dos junto, dejo uno libre, como.

Y lo otro el robot esta en la pagina http://www.larobotica.com y de hay sale con resistencias fijas.


saludos.


----------



## 207324 (Jul 17, 2007)

Exactamente esas son resistencias variables. Tienes que usar solo dos terminales: el del medio y uno de los dos adyacentes no importa cual. Lo que si pueds hacer es con un puente (Pedazito de cable) Unes el del medio con el que no vas a usar y ya tienes tu resistencia variable como la del circuito.

Le dii un vistaso a el oro circuito y no tienen mucho que ver uno con el otro. te en cuenta que en el otro se esta usando un amplificador operacional y que el ajuste se le da a partir de un potenciomentro quue varia la tension de referencia. Este es el motivo por el cual usa rsistencias fijas entiendes.

Mientras mas pruebas hagas mas vas a aprender.

Suerte!!![/img]


----------



## deniel144 (Jul 18, 2007)

bueno ya que no pude encontrar en cny70 estaba biendo en esta pagina http://www.olimex.cl
 y encontre un fototransistor que es este http://www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?cPath=50&products_id=140

es este QRD1114

que les parece


----------



## 207324 (Jul 18, 2007)

Los fototransistores son generalment iguales lo unico que tiene el CNY70 es que ya viene calibrado si lo haces con componentes discretos (Diodo + Fotottransistor) Deberas tomarte el trabajop de calibrarlos es decir que la luz emitida por el diodo tenga un angulo que al reflejarse en alguna superficie a cierta distamcia lo haga directamente en direccion del fototransistor ( No es muy dificil Solo prueba con distintos angulos muy pequeños y luego lo fiijas)

Trata de ponerlos en algun embalaje para que no te interfiran las luces que puedan afectar desde los laterales al fototransistor ( Simulando la caja de CNY70)

Espero haberte ayudado

Saludos.


----------



## deniel144 (Jul 19, 2007)

hola

muchas gracias por su ayuda haora voy a empesar a armarlo despues publico fotos.

gracias

saludos


----------



## rad (May 23, 2009)

hola quiero saber si este esquema con los potenciometros si sirve por que yo estoy haciendo el robot seguidor de lineas de la paguina que sale con las resistencias y hasta ahora no me ha funcionado y no se que hacer pero si el de los potenciometros funciona es solo comprar los potenciometros y listo porfavor respondamen que es muy importante este trabajo de esto depende para ganar el año
  gracias por adelantado


----------



## deniel144 (May 23, 2009)

hola bueno es mi post  el esquema si sive yo lo probe y funciona perfecto. si quieres mas información ese esquema se conoce (si no me equivoco) como cokie luz del foro jvm bot 

saludos


----------



## rad (May 24, 2009)

hola muchas gracias ahora solo tengo que comprar los potenciometro oye si depronto tienes fotos de tu carro subelas que me gustaria verlo para sacar algunas ideas para el mio gracias de nuevo


----------



## deniel144 (May 24, 2009)

em ese carro no existe  lo tube que desarmar pero tenia orugas que le habia comprado lo hice con dos placas de 5x5 fue mi primer proyecto 


saludos


----------



## rad (May 26, 2009)

bueno muchas gracias cuando construlla el mio subire algunas fotos gracias por tu ayuda espero que si me funcione a mi tu esquema


----------

